# Online course to train 14mo?



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Would an online training course help me train my 14 month old male GSD? He's almost totally untrained. Couldn't find any professional trainer where I live and I haven't been able to train him myself through the free videos on YouTube. (Lots of different ideas and methods.) Now I'm ready to pay money for some paid online dog training services. Which one do you think would be the best online training course to train my 14 month old?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I think if your 14 month old dog is basically totally untrained, you don't need a class setting - live or online, you need a 1-on-1 session or five with a good trainer who can watch what you're doing and give you some help with your methods. Training sessions are pretty widely available online these days, the trick is finding a good, balanced trainer with GSD experience. Many breeders offer these, so that might be a good place to start.


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> I think if your 14 month old dog is basically totally untrained, you don't need a class setting - live or online, you need a 1-on-1 session or five with a good trainer who can watch what you're doing and give you some help with your methods. Training sessions are pretty widely available online these days, the trick is finding a good, balanced trainer with GSD experience. Many breeders offer these, so that might be a good place to start.


So you think buying this $60 Basic Dog Obedience Stream from Leerburg would not be helpful? 





__





Leerburg On Demand | Basic Dog Obedience Stream







leerburg.com


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I know that Calik9 does virtual sessions online. I have a friend who will also give you online lessons. I can put you in contact if you want.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes, Leerburg Basic obedience is a good one. You do not need a trainer for a basic obedience, at 14 months it's a 10 min to teach a command then it's just reinforcement and proofing. I remember with my first working dog I was so frustrated with all those trainers/ 'dog whisperers'/ GSD experience that I decided to do it on my own. It was the best decision I made. I just did exactly that, got leerburg's basic OB DVD and did exactly what he said, literally incorporated everything. It worked beautifully. It was an old version, commands taught with a choke or prong I think, not sure if he still offers this.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Memo182 said:


> So you think buying this $60 Basic Dog Obedience Stream from Leerburg would not be helpful?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, as far as online courses go, that one looks good. My thinking was that you've lived with your dog and interacted with him since he was 8 wks old. If he hasn't learned anything in the 12 months since then, something in your situation/environment is derailing him somehow. 

An in person or even online 1-on-1 session, where someone can view you and your dog working together, can help to explain why and get you headed in a better direction.

But yeah, for 60 bucks it's certainly worth a try! Good luck!


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Bought it for only $42 (with a 30% discount) and started the Marker Training with my boy. I'm "charging the mark" now using some high value treats. Ed Frawley seems like a great teacher. He says he never uses a choke or prong. His system is non-confrontational. I (or we) love it so far.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Memo182 said:


> Would an online training course help me train my 14 month old male GSD? He's almost totally untrained. Couldn't find any professional trainer where I live and I haven't been able to train him myself through the free videos on YouTube. (Lots of different ideas and methods.) Now I'm ready to pay money for some paid online dog training services. Which one do you think would be the best online training course to train my 14 month old?


Are you looking for virtual lessons or are you looking for a video series you can work through on your own? What training style are you interested in?


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Bramble said:


> Are you looking for virtual lessons or are you looking for a video series you can work through on your own? What training style are you interested in?


I've been mostly looking for a video series but I've started to use the Leerburg's Basic Dog Obedience Stream as I noted above. I'm happy with it so far. Ed Frawley's reward based system seems pretty good.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

He’s a good trainer especially for showing you ways how you can live with your dog in harmony. He evolves with times, accepts new ways of training, and is not afraid to admit that. I also like his platform for streaming classes, taking courses etc, very easy to navigate. You got a great deal on the course!


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

GSD07 said:


> He’s a good trainer especially for showing you ways how you can live with your dog in harmony. He evolves with times, accepts new ways of training, and is not afraid to admit that. I also like his platform for streaming classes, taking courses etc, very easy to navigate. You got a great deal on the course!


He has indeed a great platform on his web site! I'm looking forward to purchasing his other streams after having finished the basic obedience one.


----------

